
Maybe Inequality Isn’t What’s Making People Mad - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-07-17/income-inequality-isn-t-the-thing-that-s-making-people-mad
======
Qwertystop
Enh. I don't think anyone's arguing for a "magic wand" that would remove money
from the top without distributing it somewhere -- the idea is generally that
some of the money going to the top should instead go to somewhere else that
needs it. This article feels... disingenuous.

